

Facebook cofounder says tech industry is destroying personal lives - jnord
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/08/20/facebook-co-founder-moskovitz-says-tech-industry-destroying-personal-lives/32084685/

======
anamexis
Here is the referenced essay by Moskovitz: [https://medium.com/life-
learning/work-hard-live-well-ead679c...](https://medium.com/life-
learning/work-hard-live-well-ead679cb506d)

------
rdlecler1
Not that this is a company I would want to run, but there is more to this.
Returns may be marginal, but so are the salary increases. You're not typically
paying one engineer $120k to work a 40 hour work week and another, equally
talented engineer, $240k. Moreover a 10x engineer doing 6x work for 80 hours
is still more productive that 12 engineers working 40 hours/week.

~~~
VOYD
Sure, but everyone burns out sooner or later.

